# new here



## everflow (Aug 12, 2017)

hey guys new here been trying to post on here for awhile but always seemed to not get to it hopefully i can have some decent talks with people heres too it!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 12, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk. What's your background in the martial arts?


----------



## everflow (Aug 12, 2017)

hello my friend i have spent over 25 years learning studying mostly japanese martial arts as I come from a military family ranges from judo, jujutsu, kenpo,karate to traditional styles and buki to modern offshoots and weaponry  highest ranks attained sandan in a couple with teaching credentials but i always kept it on a small scale.thank you for asking i apologize for not listing.


----------



## marques (Aug 12, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Tames D (Aug 12, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Jenna (Aug 12, 2017)

everflow said:


> hello my friend i have spent over 25 years learning studying mostly japanese martial arts as I come from a military family ranges from judo, jujutsu, kenpo,karate to traditional styles and buki to modern offshoots and weaponry  highest ranks attained sandan in a couple with teaching credentials but i always kept it on a small scale.thank you for asking i apologize for not listing.


Welcome along  and do you practice all of those style simultaneously or at different time of your MA career or do you take an idea from this style and that style and blend them all together into one maybe? Wishes to you x


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 12, 2017)

Welcome to MT. What do you consider your "primary" style or styles out of those? Which forms the core of what you do?


----------



## everflow (Aug 12, 2017)

kempo jujutsu with old and modern waza
i do have rank in bujinkan and to shin do as well.
! i do not claim in anyway to be a ninja.! 
which is why i didnt add bujinkan to my list.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 12, 2017)

everflow said:


> hey guys new here been trying to post on here for awhile but always seemed to not get to it hopefully i can have some decent talks with people heres too it!



Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian King (Aug 12, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Look forward to the conversations.


----------



## Buka (Aug 13, 2017)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 15, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## donald1 (Aug 15, 2017)

hello!


----------



## Anarax (Aug 20, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Aug 22, 2017)

welcome to MT


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 9, 2017)

everflow said:


> hey guys new here been trying to post on here for awhile but always seemed to not get to it hopefully i can have some decent talks with people heres too it!




Glad to have you here!


----------

